# WIN XP SP2 mit CP5512



## tomc (8 April 2005)

hab Probleme auf die CPU zu kommen. Wurde hier schonmal mit der 5511 erwähnt, ist die baugleich zum PCMCIA-Interface? Siemens kennt nur probs mit der CP5511.
Nach Neustart gings ohne Probleme. Drecks XP,oder?

Überhaupt: ist win xp sp2 mit STEP 7 5.3 empfehlenswert??


----------



## SPS Markus (10 April 2005)

@ tomc

Habe bei uns alle Notebook und PG nur mit SP1 am laufen. Ich sehe keinen Sinn im SP2. 
Der CP5511 ist genauso wie der CP5512 ein PCMCIA-Controller. Es ist eine 16Bit-Karte im gegensatz zur 5512 die mit einer Busbreite von 32 Bit arbeitet.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere benötigst du bei XP-SP2 den gerade erschienenen SP2 für Step 7 V5.3.

Markus


----------



## tomc (11 April 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere benötigst du bei XP-SP2 den gerade erschienenen SP2 für Step 7 V5.3.
> Markus


ähm, hast du nen link, grad alles durchgesucht, nix gefunden!
danke,thomas


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

www.ad.siemens/support

oben rechts bei Suche  21299211 eingeben.


----------



## SPS Markus (11 April 2005)

sorry, die URL war falsch

www.ad.siemens.de/support

...sollte besser gehen

Markus


----------



## tomc (12 April 2005)

danke markus,habs trotzdem gefunden. SP2 sucks, sagt unser Netzwerkadmin...
auf jeden fall geht jetzt der CP auf Anhieb.


----------

